# practice makes perfect



## peash00ter

it really does, i used to not be able to hit a coke can from far but after workin on it, i can shoot a coke can with an airsoft bb from about 20meters away most of the time, it aint great but its a heluva lot better than 4 days ago. also having easy bands really helps your aim. i took my old tubes and cut along the tube in 1/2 and my aim has greatly increased. i also just wanted to thank tex for the tips


----------



## cgriffs

glad to hear you're getting better man


----------



## Dayhiker

a coke can from 20 meters most of the time is better shooting than I can do.


----------



## philly

Agree DH, hitting a soda can at 20 meters almost all the tme is VERY good shooting.
Philly


----------



## Flatband

I was shooting this morning at a special place ( hidden from everyone-crazy state I live in!). I set out to practice longer distance which I am no good at. I set the catchbox at 20 meters away and was consistently putting them into a circle 8 inches in diameter with a flyer now and then. Not bad for me. I then hung a soda can in the box and hit it 4 times out of 12 shots-not great but a start. Shooting longer distances then 10 meters will seperate the good release people from the mediocre release people. If you're banging cans or targets at 20 meters with any regularity,you have a very good release to be sure. Distance compounds mistakes! Flatband


----------



## AJW

Flatband ....... Can you elaborate on how to get a good release, what to avoid doing etc. I know my release is bad, but I don't know what I'm doing wrong, so I don't know what to fix. Is there any thing you do to make sure your SS holding hand stays steady at release? I haven't seen any "How To" clips on the release of the pouch. Thanks.

Al


----------



## peash00ter

haha almost every time is kindof an over statement but yeah, i hit it two times in a row, but now my cut in 1/2 surgical tubing bands are rippin due to my crappy cutting







and my non cut ones are very tough to pull back, need to get some smaller tubes or send an order to tex for flatbands


----------



## Flatband

Great question AJW, I'll try to give you what I've picked up over the years:

Hold pouch lightly

Hold on the ammo bulge itself-not in front

Keep Thumb Straight

Hold in line with the angle you're shooting at: Example. You hold the frame dead vertical-hold the pouch in the same way:
Hold frame at 45 degrees-pouch same way
There are two schools of thought on the above though-some say if holding the pouch at an angle to the frame it creates ammo spin thereby increasing accuracy ( like a rifle barrel )
(you'll have to try the way you're comfortable with on this-I try to keep everything in line or on the same angle

Keep same exact anchor point at any distance-change elevation not draw

Release when you are at anchor and on your target-then just relax and let the shot go-do not draw a little more or try to get extra umph by moving the frame forward.

Keep everything the same-play it over and over in your head until you do everything routinely

Finally=practice and more practice

Slingshot shooting is very humbling. You can be on fire one day ripping bullseyes to shreds-come back the next day and you're all over the map-jerking the pouch,over griping, flyers all over-don't sweat it. That is why it's such a great sport. It always gets you thinking and keeps you honest. I don't care who the person is or how good they are, you and they wiil experience days where you wonder what the heck happened? That's when you go inside grab a Coke or a Beer,play with the kids,get on a bike,kiss the wife,enjoy the other things in your life. Then you come back the next day and ses what the forked stick has in store for you! What a sport-enjoy! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork

Pouch release is the hardest thing for me to maintain correctly. Since switching to the smaller 3/8 steel as opposed to the marbles I was shooting with I cannot hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## philly

Tex put it best, "Make like you are releasing a butterfly" Mastering your release is the key to accurate shooting.
Philly


----------



## AJW

Flatband ............ Thanks for taking the time to give me an excellent response to my present slingshot problem. Humbling hardly describes shooting.

Now that I have several things to implement, I 'm sure I'll get some positive results. Some times, you don't have to get more good shots, you need to illuminate the bad ones. Thanks again for the help.

Al


----------



## peash00ter

ummmm i measured and less like 20meters, more like 40feet







. haha i dont overmeasure everything .........
sorry had to say that, yay for immaturity


----------



## Charles

I know practice makes perfect ... after a lot of practice, I can now miss the target 10 times out of 10!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Performance Catapults

Don't get hung up on trying to perfect all of the elements at once. It's important to have fun.

Fun developes your muscles. After time, you will be able to hone different aspects of your technique. Your sensativity will improve in the areas that you make contact with different parts of the slingshot. You will feel your muscles stretch across your chest, and in your triceps. You will feel the pressure points in your hand, as it makes contact against the frame. Your mind will automatically adjust to sense the same feelings over and over again. It was at this point, I started having fun all over again with shooting. I started focusing on the different elements. I started to understand why I was shooting low and left, or high and right. I began to recognize the importance of the frame angle and canter. Then I worked on my release.

in other words, just have fun, and let it all unfold naturally. If you are passionate about shooting a slingshot, you will be rewarded.


----------



## notchent

Shooting from 20 yards at small targets makes an enormous difference in my 10 yard shooting. I always go far first, then move close.


----------



## fishjunkie

shoot small targets miss small is my way of thinking


----------

